# The biggest chainsaw ever...



## windthrown (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, since we had this thread on the earliest chainsaw, who makes or made the biggest commercial production chainsaw? Size and/or HP? One man or two man, but not mechanical harvestors. Also, who on AS has the biggest commercial production chainsaw? Pix? 

Then I guess there are the hotsaws, bike and V-8 chainsaws. Got any big ones? Two-man limit. I have seen the Preditor and Termite on TV and here on AS. Pix? Testimonials? Testicles?


----------



## serial killer (Dec 22, 2008)

Stihl made one called the B2Z.2 that was 2 cylinders and 450 cc. Big enough for ya? They also had a couple 300 cc machines back in the old days. 

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6c2b993925e51e4888256ba2000b55e7?OpenDocument







Disston made a couple that were 245 cc and 97 pounds, and Mall had a few that were 200 cc. My biggest in displacement is my Lightning at 106 cc, and in mass is my Clinton. I haven't weighed it, but I would guess 45 pounds.


----------



## serial killer (Dec 22, 2008)

Dolmar made the model A starting in 1927. It was 245 cc and 128 pounds. By 1949 the CL was up to 247 cc and down to a svelte 99 pounds.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6b1fbecc9e33671888256af90059eea6?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...4753a1f76d7de06188256af900601a7a?OpenDocument


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 22, 2008)

serial killer said:


> Dolmar made the model A starting in 1927. It was 245 cc and 128 pounds. By 1949 the CL was up to 247 cc and down to a svelte 99 pounds.



Just think, a man's whole cutting career could have gone by using those monsters.


----------



## serial killer (Dec 22, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Just think, a man's whole cutting career could have gone by using those monsters.



If you were lucky, you started off holding the helper handle as an 8-year-old on a model A, and by the time the CL came out you could sling that little bugger around like it was a 200t.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 22, 2008)

I gotta get me one of those Cool Hats!!!!

It's fascinating that Dolmar dosn't have a better position in the industry these days.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## belgian (Dec 22, 2008)

I just rebuilt a french REXO two man saw that has 350 cc, with a muffler mod... LOL. will post pics soon.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 22, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> Just think, a man's whole cutting career could have gone by using those monsters.



Yeah. That's a scary thought. I'll bet they didn't flip one of those up on their shoulders when they were walking in in the morning.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 22, 2008)

We think about how hard it would be to run one of them big saws, But i bet those guys thought they were a blessing compared to a crosscut saw. Now those would have been tough.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Dec 22, 2008)

crosscuts would have been tough but this year i saw a guy with a crosscut beat a chainsaw through a cant at the fair, it was crazy three strokes and he was done. the bad part about those old saws was that they didnt have chains like we have today and most of them prior to oregon making chains were using what looked like big bandsaw blades and took forever to get things done, the crosscut might have been faster too if it was sharp. 

BTW that picture looks like it was taken in germany, those hats are what the german troops wore during WWII.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 22, 2008)

Preadator!


----------



## Taxmantoo (Dec 22, 2008)

Gologit said:


> I'll bet they didn't flip one of those up on their shoulders when they were walking in in the morning.



My grandfather had a wood framed, steel bottom sled, about 2'x5', that he carried the saw and gas on, in the days before one man saws.


----------

